# Paul Mccartney in Qc



## drak10687

Just heard on the news that Paul McCartney has decided to give a concert in Quebec as part of the 400th celebration... and its gonna be FREE. Read somewhere its supposed to happen on July 20th on the plains, but not sure if its just first come, first serve type of thing to get in, because they mentioned that Celine Dion is also giving a free concert, but some people that have gotten handed out free tickets are selling them on Ebay for several hundred dollars apparently.


----------



## faracaster

That is extremely cool.....
For those who have not seen him in concert, it is one of the great concert experiences of all time. IMHO


----------



## Kenmac

A free concert by Paul McCartney? That would be great! I agree with Faracaster, Paul puts on a great concert. I've seen him three times, first in 1989, then in 1993 and again in 2002 and it seemed like each performance was better than the last one. If you haven't already, I hope you get to see him drak10687.


----------



## rollingdam

drak10687 said:


> Just heard on the news that Paul McCartney has decided to give a concert in Quebec as part of the 400th celebration... and its gonna be FREE. Read somewhere its supposed to happen on July 20th on the plains, but not sure if its just first come, first serve type of thing to get in, because they mentioned that Celine Dion is also giving a free concert, but some people that have gotten handed out free tickets are selling them on Ebay for several hundred dollars apparently.


Please keep us in the loop when they announce how the tickets will be distributed


----------



## pattste

rollingdam said:


> Please keep us in the loop when they announce how the tickets will be distributed


I heard on the radio that they're not giving tickets in advance or anything like that. You basically have to show up early and hope for the best. I would expect people sleeping at the gates a couple of days before the show. Can someone in Quebec City confirm that this is how it's going to work?


----------



## drak10687

well, I dunno... everywhere I've read, it said "tickets will be free"... so I was asumming that they would give them out somewhere... although it is quite short notice.

But, for Celine Dion, they were/are apperantly giving them out... though she is playing sometime in August.

Heres the official site for the celebrations:
http://monquebec2008.sympatico.msn.ca/MonQuebec2008/?lang=en-ca

It has nothing about Sir Paul on it yet... so that's why I'm not sure... I haven't been out much lately, so I haven't heard anything about it "on the street" either, but heres what it has for Celine Dion:
http://monquebec2008.sympatico.msn.ca/MonQuebec2008/?module=events&id=1&eventid=342

Personally, I think I would prefer if it would be first come first serve... at least then you would not have any people camping out to get the tickets just to sell them... The capacity for Celine's show is put at 100,000 on the site, so I imagine it will be the same for McCartney... but I don't believe that 100,000 people will camp around the plains to get in, which means anyone that gets there several hours ahead of time should have a decent chance of getting in.... I hope.


----------



## drak10687

Ok, well, after googling around for a while in English... I thought maybe I would have more luck in French, since this is happening in Quebec, and sure enough, I found the answer right away, and it will be first come first served.

source: http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080630/CPSOLEIL/80629122/-1/CPSOLEIL


----------



## Blue Apple

3 days before the show... Anybody else making a road trip to Quebec city?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar

It could be cool, but thanks to the Onion--when I hear Paul McCartney's name I think of the end of this story from the Onion.


----------



## Ripper

to far to go this time of year for me and I've never been a huge fan.


----------



## Mooh

That article from The Onion is funny as hell, thanks, I laughed my ass off.

Am I the only one who doesn't see the sense in having a British import act play at Quebec's party? Sure, I wouldn't have him for any party, and there're are other acts. Normally the French content thing is an issue. Or maybe it's a forgiveness thing, tossing a bone to the British. He's pretty old so maybe he's the last surviving human who can remember when Quebec was founded.

Hope he doesn't play Silly Love Songs, that's the most inane pop tripe ever recorded.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster

PQ decries British invasion
McCartney Concert

Graeme Hamilton, National Post Published: Thursday, July 17, 2008

The Parti Quebecois sees a concert this Sunday by Paul McCartney as a sign of "*a clear Canadianization*" of the celebration of Quebec City's 400th anniversary.
MONTREAL - He will be wielding a bass guitar, not a musket, but Paul McCartney's free concert this Sunday on Quebec City's Plains of Abraham has some sovereigntist politicians and artists complaining of another British invasion.

In an open letter endorsed by two Parti Quebecois Members of the National Assembly, Quebec City painter and sculptor Luc Archambault informs *McCartney that he should learn some French songs* before coming to perform as part of Quebec City's 400th anniversary celebrations

"The presence of your English-language music on the most majestic part of Battlefields Park, as beautiful as it might be, can't help but bring back painful memories of our Conquest," Mr. Archambault writes.

Calling McCartney an "international Anglo-Saxon idol," he asks him to *use his performance to make a plea for the sovereignty of the Quebec people.* That, Mr. Archambault says, would display the same sensitivity to "the people of French Quebec" as the ex-Beatle has already shown to "the fate of the seals." (In 2006, McCartney and his then wife, Heather Mills, dropped on to ice floes off Quebec's Magdalene Islands to protest the seal hunt.)

He closes by proposing that McCartney agree to sing a duet of the nationalist anthem Les gens de mon pays with its author, Gilles Vigneault.

The initiative is endorsed by 35 writers, artists and politicians, including Pierre Curzi and Daniel Turp, who are, respectively, the culture and international relations critics for the PQ. In an interview published yesterday in Le Journal de Montreal, Mr. Curzi said McCartney's presence reflects a "Canadianization" of the anniversary celebrations.

"I really like Paul McCartney, but in this context, this is the last straw," Mr. Curzi said. "There is a clear Canadianization of the 400th celebrations. It is becoming a political gesture that tarnishes his presence." Pierre Falardeau, a separatist filmmaker, told the newspaper that inviting Mc-Cartney "makes us look like hicks who want to put themselves on the map."

When the McCartney concert was announced, Daniel Gelinas, head of the committee organizing the anniversary celebrations, said his presence reflected a balanced entertainment program "spotlighting the two founding peoples: France and the UK." Faced with some criticism that a marquee spot was being given to an English artist, organizers let it be known this week that McCartney is taking a crash course in French.

McCartney said yesterday on his Web site that he is looking forward to his first trip to Quebec City: "Me and the band are excited to finally get there and rock out with the good people of Quebec." Asked whether he will be speaking to the crowd in French, he answered, "Mais oui."

Jean Charest, the Quebec Premier, said Messrs. Curzi and Turp should be embarrassed for having spoken out against the concert. "Nobody criticizes Celine Dion for singing in Paris, Munich, England or elsewhere on the planet," he said.

The two homegrown acts announced to open for McCartney, The Stills and Pascale Picard, feature francophones who have made their names performing in English. Their selection has not drawn criticism.

Organizers are expecting 170,000 to 200,000 people at the concert, evidence that not all Quebecers are offended by the idea of an English concert. Even Mr. Archambault said he might attend. "He is an artist who has had had a crucial importance for our society," he said. The celebrations have already featured a July 3 concert by American rockers Van Halen. Ms. Dion will perform a free concert on Aug. 22.

[email protected]



Last time I looked the British were a very integral part of Quebec's history for a very long time. These guys are drinking some Kool-Aid.


----------



## Mooh

"Last time I looked the British were a very integral part of Quebec's history for a very long time. These guys are drinking some Kool-Aid."

I'm inclined to agree, but not surprised that some find it's an issue. Nonetheless, Sir Paul? Really? Surely there are other acts...even (gasp) Canadian ones.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster

Mooh said:


> "Last time I looked the British were a very integral part of Quebec's history for a very long time. These guys are drinking some Kool-Aid."
> 
> I'm inclined to agree, but not surprised that some find it's an issue. Nonetheless, Sir Paul? Really? Surely there are other acts...even (gasp) Canadian ones.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Well of course there are other British acts but......none bigger. You get a Beatle and everyone else is just support acts. When he tours he is always the top or near the top grossing artist of that year. I actually think it is a great choice. He has always been an ambassador of good will, peace, love. He has strong convictions. His music spans over 40 years so all demographics are covered.
Just my opinion.
Actually I think his second last album, Chaos and Creation in the backyard, was his best solo record ever. So in my mind, he is not only an incredibly important historical artist, he is a relavant artist also.
I wish I could go this weekend.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> That article from The Onion is funny as hell, thanks, I laughed my ass off.


I first found it through a link on another thread, it's been re-posted as well. 
They do some funny music stuff.


----------



## al3d

i would'nt go see that dick even if i was given front row pases. Wich i could have anytime. He calls Canadiens and QUebec people morons and idiots, but then accepts a 4 millions paycheck to play here. Freaking 2 face moron. 

Sorry for the rant, but that's the fact


----------



## faracaster

al3d said:


> i would'nt go see that dick even if i was given front row pases. Wich i could have anytime. He calls Canadiens and QUebec people morons and idiots, but then accepts a 4 millions paycheck to play here. Freaking 2 face moron.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but that's the fact



I would love to see a link to a written record of that. Can you provide please.
I mean to the moron/idiot about Canadians quote.....not the paycheque bit.

cheers
Pete


----------



## al3d

faracaster said:


> I would love to see a link to a written record of that. Can you provide please.
> I mean to the moron/idiot about Canadians quote.....not the paycheque bit.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


just do a search, will come out surely somewhere, it was about how some people were treathing seals in the fishery department in some areas. thing his, been a arrogant brith, he never bother to ask around if this was just a community trade, wich it is, but instead he was crying that Canadians were crual to animals and such...i just lost all respect for the guy.


----------



## faracaster

al3d said:


> just do a search, will come out surely somewhere, it was about how some people were treathing seals in the fishery department in some areas. thing his, been a arrogant brith, he never bother to ask around if this was just a community trade, wich it is, but instead he was crying that Canadians were crual to animals and such...i just lost all respect for the guy.


Hey buddy you said it. I don't want to do a search.....But I would like you to back up with written proof your absurd claims. For all of us to see here.
I'm calling bullshit on you here. Prove it.
I followed that seal hunt thing very closely when he was here and I never ever heard or read anything about him calling Canadians morons or idiots.


----------



## Blue Apple

Well, in any event, I'll be there... 

In a interesting twist of faith, I was lucky enough to score a few backstage passes. It should be an interesting day. :smile:


----------



## Kenmac

Same here Pete. I've been following Pauls career for well over 40 years both with and without the Beatles and even though, yes, he was critical about the seal hunt he's never made a disparaging remark about Quebecers or Canadians. In fact I find that he has an enormous amount of respect for the people of this country. Blue Apple, congratulations! Take a camera with you if you can and let us know how things go. 



faracaster said:


> Hey buddy you said it. I don't want to do a search.....But I would like you to back up with written proof your absurd claims. For all of us to see here.
> I'm calling bullshit on you here. Prove it.
> I followed that seal hunt thing very closely when he was here and I never ever heard or read anything about him calling Canadians morons or idiots.


----------



## mario

Great score Blue Apple. My wife and I saw him back in '89 I believe and he put on a great show. As far as the comments about Canadians and Quebec ...not trying to jump on al3d, but I too have never read anything about Paul calling us "morons and idiots". Enjoy the show!


Blue Apple said:


> Well, in any event, I'll be there...
> 
> In a interesting twist of faith, I was lucky enough to score a few backstage passes. It should be an interesting day. :smile:


----------



## al3d

faracaster said:


> Hey buddy you said it. I don't want to do a search.....But I would like you to back up with written proof your absurd claims. For all of us to see here.
> I'm calling bullshit on you here. Prove it.
> I followed that seal hunt thing very closely when he was here and I never ever heard or read anything about him calling Canadians morons or idiots.


Dude..do you think i'll waste my time for you!...seriously, do you own researche. Don't have to prove shit, specialy to you. what, are you related to THe beatles or something to get offended like that!...you follow the seal thing and don't know about that!..wow, following might now be the proper word, i guess you did'nt hear about the boycott lots of people are doing again'st Mcartney as well hey!..


----------



## Milkman

If McCartney did indeed make such rude comments about Canadians I'd like to know for sure, and not just repeat word of mouth gossip which may be true, false or grossly distorted.

I have no interest of getting in the middle of this argument, but I wuld be interested to know the truth.

Someone with good google skills needs to verify or put this to rest once and for all.

Until I see more, I have to assume there's no truth to the comments.


----------



## faracaster

al3d said:


> Dude..do you think i'll waste my time for you!...seriously, do you own researche. Don't have to prove shit, specialy to you. what, are you related to THe beatles or something to get offended like that!...you follow the seal thing and don't know about that!..wow, following might now be the proper word, i guess you did'nt hear about the boycott lots of people are doing again'st Mcartney as well hey!..


I knew you would say something like that. You are right, you don't have to prove shit. because that is exactly what it is.......shit.....and I can smell it all the way to Toronto.
BTW......if you can get me those front row tickets that you don't want. I'll take them !!!!!! 



Milkman said:


> If McCartney did indeed make such rude comments about Canadians I'd like to know for sure, and not just repeat word of mouth gossip which may be true, false or grossly distorted.
> Until I see more, I have to assume there's no truth to the comments.


That was exactly my point as I said in my first post about this. If he said it, I would really like to know. That would bring Sir Paul down quite a few notches in my estimation. By the reaction from this guy(al3d).....I'm thinking there is no truth whatsoever.

I apologize to those Forum members that have been offended by the previous volley of posts.It just gets me crazy when people make unsubstaniated remarks about other human beings.

At any rate....Rock on Paul......All those there are going to see a great show.


----------



## al3d

Farcaster, you have every right to like Mcartney, that is your choice, and i respect that. they were having his speach on the radio almost all week a while back in an open radio in Qc. Beleive me or not, that's your thing mate. I just know what i've read and heard.


----------



## Ripper

Milkman said:


> If McCartney did indeed make such rude comments about Canadians I'd like to know for sure, and not just repeat word of mouth gossip which may be true, false or grossly distorted.
> 
> I have no interest of getting in the middle of this argument, but I wuld be interested to know the truth.
> 
> Someone with good google skills needs to verify or put this to rest once and for all.
> 
> Until I see more, I have to assume there's no truth to the comments.


I have to admit this peeked my curiousity so I went looking. I searched the web and read tons of pages and watched more videos than I care to mention and the only thing I could find is that Paul made the statement "canadians are great people but this seal hunt has put a stain on their character", so I guess that could be insulting if you were so inclined, but I couldn't find anything else.


----------



## davetcan

Ripper said:


> I have to admit this peeked my curiousity so I went looking. I searched the web and read tons of pages and watched more videos than I care to mention and the only thing I could find is that Paul made the statement "canadians are great people but this seal hunt has put a stain on their character", so I guess that could be insulting if you were so inclined, but I couldn't find anything else.


There is no way in the world McCartney would make a statement like that. Would the Quebec media report that he did? That I have no trouble believing. I'll need video evidence. If I see that then he will lose an awful lot of points with me. (I'll still be reading his lips closely to make sure it's not dubbed, although the French accent might give it away) :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mario

Ripper said:


> I have to admit this peeked my curiousity so I went looking. I searched the web and read tons of pages and watched more videos than I care to mention and the only thing I could find is that Paul made the statement "canadians are great people but this seal hunt has put a stain on their character", so I guess that could be insulting if you were so inclined, but I couldn't find anything else.


 Ahem! I too did the same and I could not come up with a shred of evidence of Paul calling us "morons and idiots":smilie_flagge17: Hey...who ever out there has tickets, enjoy the show!


----------



## Crossroads

from all I read and heard the biggest knock on Paul for playing Quebec City was.....

he was from England...

Plain and simple bigotry and prejudice...... oh that's right the English won the war for North America didn't they....


----------



## bluezombie

I missed it! He played like 15 minutes away from me... And i was working!

I honestly felt like stabbing myself for not just running off work


----------



## drak10687

wheew... just got back... had to walk halfway home cuz the line up for the busses was getting to be more than a block long... but it was really fun. Was there since 10am... the wait was bit long, I guess, but the weather turned out good, no rain, and a bit cloudy, so not too hot (though I ended up getting a sun burn anyways)... 

Anyways, the show was great, even though I'm not a huge fan, but having never been to a big concert like this its pretty fun to be amongst 200,000 other people. I liked the opening acts as well, especially the 3rd to the last song by the Pascale Picard band (if anyone knows what it was).


----------



## allthumbs56

He's an international entertainer of the highest calibre. That anybody would use such a great event to stir up something that happened in 1760 (?) is beyond me. 

All I can say is that I hope that, 250 years from now, when my city turns 400 you'll all chip in for the 4.5 mil it'll cost to get him to play here too


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> It was Heather Mills that crossed the lines of decency while protesting the seal hunt.
> 
> Heather Mills was/is a bit a of a Harpie. When on Larry King with premier Danny Williams, she was just rude, inconsiderate and nasty.




Not to mention a flat out money grubbing gold digger.

Sir Paul needs to use a pre nup next time.


----------



## Blue Apple

The show was pretty amazing... Paul was in great form and the song selection couldn't of been any better.

Here's a few shots... probably too many, but what the hell. 

During sound check. I couldn't get any closer for "security reasons":









Seconds before opening the flood gates:









Seconds after opening the gates:









Paul and company gets on stage. I took this shot pretty quickly, hence the blur:


----------



## Blue Apple




----------



## Blue Apple




----------



## Kenmac

Wow, very nice shots Blue Apple. I was kind of surprised to find out that he added the song from his Band On The Run album "Mrs. Vanderbilt" to the setlist. I saw a YouTube video of him performing it in Kiev. Maybe somebody's uploaded the Quebec City performance of it by now.


----------



## Blue Apple

Kenmac said:


> Wow, very nice shots Blue Apple. I was kind of surprised to find out that he added the song from his Band On The Run album "Mrs. Vanderbilt" to the setlist. I saw a YouTube video of him performing it in Kiev. Maybe somebody's uploaded the Quebec City performance of it by now.


I'm not sure about Youtube but if you're interested in the complete show, it's available on Pay-per-view (express view) for the rest of the week.


----------



## Milkman

Hmmm, small budget. Too bad they couldn't afford to put on a big show.





holy crap



Happy birthday Quebec City!


----------



## Gilles

I was at the show, it was incredible. I had to work to next morning and got back home at 3:30 in the morning but it was worth it. 

It's something I will remember a very long time, good songs, good show, good ambiance.

High points include the crowd chanting Give Peace a Chance (he played a Lenon song), Hey Jude, and Let it Be.

The was a good vibe about the whole thing, it's just sad some idiots criticized his presence in Quebec because he's british.


----------

